# redoing my pirate catain



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks cool!
What's the body from? Do you plan to paint it to match the head?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres him dressed up


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks better!!! more captainish!


----------

